# Meet Bailey -- I think



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Because I spilled the beans on Milo's soon to be little brother, I thought I'd start his own thread. He's four weeks old and I think he'll be the perfect playmate for my little man. He's a sable and white parti.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG!!! He's adorable! Congratulations, Geri!

But now you have to wait a few weeks until you can bring him home....you know how that just makes time STAND STILL!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, congratulations! Milo's little brother is so adorable. I love his coloring. When does Bailey come home?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Geri!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

He's adorable!!! What a darling face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, I must have missed those spilled beans!!!! OMG he is just precious!!! uhhh waiting is going to be hard.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think he's adorable too. I'm not sure when he comes home but to tell you the truth I'd be happy if it weren't till he was about 10 weeks old. All the socializing he can get will only serve us all well.

I'm really fine with the weeks in between. I have things to do to get ready.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, he's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri--

I'll say it again--ADORABLE!!! Congratulations! I hope we get to meet him!

Susan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

I am so happy for you. He is just beautiful - ooh I wish I could hold him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I already congratulated you, but boy oh boy is Bailey adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I thought I caught your "spill". Major congratulations on this fantastic looking puppy. And I agree that 10 weeks is just perfect. Love the name. Milo and Bailey sounds like a new Disney movie to me.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....he's so cute! How different is his coloring from Milo when he was a puppy?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

So it won't be just "Milo and Me" anymore??? 

Bailey is so cute. I know you will let us know how the two are doing together. 

Suzy


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! He is a beauty! I am sure Milo will love having a little brother!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Geri!!!* :whoo: Major congrats! I'm so happy to see that Milo is going to have a beautiful little brother! You're wise to wait until 10 weeks, I got Pablo at 9 weeks and that 1 week made SUCH a difference! I'm looking forward to seeing pics as we wait with you. Milo will be delighted...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Bailey*

Oh, Bailey is the most adorable puppy!
Lovely looking!
Congratulations to you and Milo and I do think the name Bailey fits.

Do you think he'll keep his coloring?

I know what you mean about the 10 week timing.
Both Cali and Chico were that age when they came home and they were well socialized, crate trained, pad trained and the easiest puppies I ever had.
(They are 2 years apart in age).

Sleeping in the crate in our bedroom, they whimpered for @ 10 seconds and each one slept through the night w/o pottying.

Made me really appreciate good Hav breeders!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting, Geri! I was just going to ask you about this in another thread when this title caught my eye. 

He's a cutey patootie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's coloring was very different than Bailey's. I'll attach a photo here so you can see. And no, I don't think he's keep his coloring. I would guess at the very least it will lighten up a lot. But you never know, that's one of the magical mysteries of this breed. I can tell you I'll love his color whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh how sweet!! Congratulations Geri!!
I hope to meet you, Milo, and Bailey one day soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is adorable- I love the little zoro eye mask! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh Geri look at that face how could you not fall in love. Congratulations.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, he is soooooooo adorable. Is he from the same breeder as Milo? I am really a one dog kind of woman, but you people here are killing me. When we get back from Hawaii, Marley will be so spoiled from living in a house with several Hav's that it will be heartbreaking to see him by himself again.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay Geri! You know you'll have to change your "just Milo and me..."

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> So it won't be just "Milo and Me" anymore???
> 
> Bailey is so cute. I know you will let us know how the two are doing together.
> 
> Suzy


oops. sorry for the repeat...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Oh, he is soooooooo adorable. Is he from the same breeder as Milo? I am really a one dog kind of woman, but you people here are killing me. When we get back from Hawaii, Marley will be so spoiled from living in a house with several Hav's that it will be heartbreaking to see him by himself again.


It's awfully hard to have only one of these sweeties. I had no intention of getting another, but then . . . This is a dangerous place to be if you want only one. 

He is from the same breeder. I can't argue with success. I so love Milo and his personality and temperament that I thought I couldn't go wrong with another from her.

I guess I'll have to change my tag line to "just us three."  Oops, I just thought of a better one, "Just Milo and me . . . and baby makes three."ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I just thought of a better one, "Just Milo and me . . . and baby makes three."ound:


I like it!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri, I missed your spilled beans, too. This is awesome news! Bailey is just too cute for words! Congratulations to you, Milo and baby Bailey!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh....he's simply beautiful!!! I agree with you on waiting until they are at least 10 wks....even longer is OK.
A big congrats Geri....look forward to many more stories and photos!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, LUCKY, LUCKY YOU...and LUCKY, LUCKY Milo and Bailey!

Hmmmm...how many weeks til the playdate? :suspicious:

You're going to have to count your puppies before you leave!! ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Geri on your new bundle to love! I think he is simply gorgeous,and I can see why you fell so hard....Love that saying "Milo and me and baby makes 3"

Congrats!:hug: You deserve a sweet guy like that!:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There's nothing like hugging a baby to make you feel better. :hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Baby Bailey is soooo ADORABLE! Did Milo realy have all of those colors when he was a pup? From your avatar picture he looks like he just has one now is that right?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, my HEART! Bailey is BEAUTIFUL!!! Happy baby! Congratulations Geri!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Baby Bailey is soooo ADORABLE! Did Milo realy have all of those colors when he was a pup? From your avatar picture he looks like he just has one now is that right?


I changed the avatar so you can see that Milo (who is irish pied) has a lot of black on him. Also recently his head hair is changing to a tan/reddish. It's so cute. But then again I thought he was cute even when he was getting bald.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh wow, he is really beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Geri, I am so happy for you and Milo!!!! How exciting!! Your new pup is adorable of course. How can they not be at that age?! It will be great seeing him grow and get along with your sweet Milo. I'm sure things will go very well. 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri,

I just showed my kids the picture of Bailey--they're freaking out!! We all are!

He's too cute to be believed!! I hope they have a similar one due in July or August!!

Susan


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, is he sweet!!! Waaaa, I want one too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Congratulations, your new baby is absolutely adorable.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Geri,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am so happy for you and Milo! You are a wonderful person and Bailey is lucky to be joining a great mommy and brother!

Hugs!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
He is way tooo cute!!! Lucky you... a new puppy, how exciting! Milo will love him!!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Awww Congrats on your new baby. He is just too cute and I love his markings.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! Bailey is GORGEOUS! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Shelly,

I love that avatar.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, Geri! I *love* Bailey's sweet face! Lucky, lucky you! Congratulations!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS GERI ON THE UPCOMING ADDITION! HE IS JUST THE SWEETEST LITTLE THING!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations Geri!! Bailey is gorgeous.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Geri Congratulations on your new baby! Bailey is darling and his coloring is so gorgeous!! Now the long wait ~ thanks for sharing your exciting news!! :whoo:


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

SO handsome!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Geri Congratulations !

Bailey is beautiful and I know he will bring complete joy to you and Milo.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a doll baby. Congrats!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations! He is really cute. I love his eyes!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Geri - I just saw the Milo puppy picture - was he beautiful or what? Reminds me of a mini-Bernese Mountain dog - one of my favorite puppies in the whole world.

Of course, Milo the man, is extremely handsome.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, My first post on this forum..your Bailey is darling, I like the Just Milo and Me and Bailey makes three......sounds just right! Flynn


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Geri and Milo, congratulations! Bailey is just too precious for words!

Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Geri, My first post on this forum..your Bailey is darling, I like the Just Milo and Me and Bailey makes three......sounds just right! Flynn


Hi Flynn,

I'm happy you're here. Yep. I like it too, so that's the plan . . . as soon as Bailey comes home. I just hope he's not a nut.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love little Bailey! He's so cute! Milo is going to be so happy with this little guy. I can't wait to see how the act once you get to bring Baily home. 10 weeks will give you just enough time to get ready for his arrival! Congrats!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Flynn Gentry Taylor....


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations! It's now "Just Milo, Bailey and Me". Bailey is very cute! Makes me want to get a 3rd little guy...erase that thought...bad thought...lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, Bailey is so so so so so so so so so so so so cute. Congrats. I really want another!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, any new pics of sweet Bailey? hoto:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, what a cute avatar. Your both boys are adorable. Look forward to meeting them in person soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have no new photos yet. I think she'll think I'm stalking her if I ask for them so soon. I certainly understand that need to increase the flock. Lord knows I did it at a moment's notice. You all know I'll share as soon as I have any more.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my, Geri . . . makes you want to freeze them at every cute stage so they can stay like that a little while longer! They grow up so fast. I know you're counting the days until "baby makes three." :biggrin1::becky: What a cutie Bailey is!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful, beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see and hear more!!!


----------

